# Hawaii Reviews for March 2007



## billhall (Mar 2, 2007)

Hawaii reviews for March 2007


----------



## billhall (Mar 2, 2007)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 12/09/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Kauai Beach Resort 
Reviewer:   Patti Campbell​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 5, 2007)

*Marriott Ko 'Olina Beach Club   Oahu  02/23/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Ko'Olina 
Reviewer:   WDWLVR​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 5, 2007)

*Fairfield Hawaii at Waikiki Beach, Oahu,  3/02/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Fairfield Hawaii at Waikiki Beach 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 6, 2007)

*Pahio Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai,      2/08/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 6, 2007)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai       2/18/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Waiohai 
Reviewer:   Darrell Barton​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 7, 2007)

*Maui Schooner, Maui, 2/10/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Maui Schooner 
Reviewer:   Lisa​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 10, 2007)

*Lawai Beach,   Kauai,   03/03/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Lawai Beach Resort 
Reviewer:   David Henry​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 10, 2007)

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Maui,  1/08/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:   Colleen Strong​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pahio Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai,      1/13/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai 
Reviewer:   Colleen Strong​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 11, 2007)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 3/03/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Kauai Beach Resort   --- This review was reposted on 3/15/07 after TUG server problems ---
Reviewer:   jillk​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 11, 2007)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Maui   7/14/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas  --This review was restored after the 3/12/07 TUG server problem  
Reviewer:   DeniseM​Island: Maui​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 15, 2007)

*Point at Poipu Sunterra (former Embassy Poipu), Kauai, 12/24/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Point at Poipu , a Sunterra Premier Resort  
Reviewer:  Ken & Monica​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 16, 2007)

*Cliffs Club,  Kauai,    12/22/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Cliffs Club 
Reviewer:   Kathy Van Pelt​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 17, 2007)

*Alii Kai/Sweetwater Kauai,  Kauai, 12/01/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Alii Kai/Sweetwater Kauai 
- being fixed - I accidently screwed up the multipart edit and the parts are out of sequence for now
Reviewer:   Sterling Hartman​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2007)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 6/25/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Kauai Beach Resort 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2007)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 10/07/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hanalei Bay Resort 
Reviewer:   Julie​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2007)

*Hilton Hawaiian Village HGVC, Oahu, 2/24/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village  
Reviewer:   aktravler​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2007)

*Bay Club, Big Island    3/06/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Bay Club 
Reviewer:   aktravler​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2007)

*Kahana Falls, Maui,    1/04/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer:   Marcy LePique MD​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2007)

*Hilton Waikoloa (Kohala Suites) HGVC, Big Island, 3/13/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort 
Reviewer:   Mike Parker​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2007)

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Maui,  7/02/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 21, 2007)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Maui   11/25/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Kathleen Matthews​Island: Maui​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 23, 2007)

*Wyndham at the Beachwalk/Fairfield Hawaii at Waikiki Beach, Oahu,  3/7/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Wyndham at the Beachwalk/Fairfield Hawaii at Waikiki Beach 
Reviewer:   Jean Borden​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 23, 2007)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai       2/25/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Waiohai 
Reviewer:   Donald Hole​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 25, 2007)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,  1/6/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Paniolo Greens 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 25, 2007)

*Kuhio Banyan, Oahu, 11/11/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kuhio Banyan Club 
Reviewer:   Merge & Al Sunderji​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 25, 2007)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 11/18/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Coast II 
Reviewer:   Merge & Al Sunderji​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 27, 2007)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island,   1/20/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Hawaiian Resort (Fairfield) 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 28, 2007)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Maui   10/29/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Kathryn & John Phipps​Island: Maui​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 31, 2007)

*Lawai Beach,   Kauai,   01/13/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Lawai Beach Resort 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 31, 2007)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island,   11/26/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Hawaiian Resort (Fairfield) 
Reviewer:   Burton and Carole Cohen​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 31, 2007)

*Pahio Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai, 1-20-2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio Kauai Beach Villas 
Reviewer:   Jack & Sara Goodstein​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------

